# Shcutzhund tracking training on the second step.



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

My dog did 7 scent pads. Now she's in the 20 steps with food in each food prints. She walked pass some steps and then backtracked to food that she left behind.
Questions:
Was I supposed to let her backtrack?
If not, should I sit her at the end of the track?
If she backtracks when she in the middle of the track, should I pull her forward?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No, to the backtrack. You probably have rushed the scentpad training and she isn't yet ready for the short tracks.
I'd back up in the training and do more scentboxes. 
http://www.schutzhundvillage.com/nose1.htm
^ good articles on tracking here^
and here:
Schutzhund / IPO Training - Learn about this amazing dog sport!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Too little time on scent pads. We keep young dogs on scent pads for awhile.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Jane the Schutzhund village link comes up broken, 404 error?


Here's another link about tracking: Tracking Dog Training


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Schutzhund Village articles are on the site.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I block them from back tracking while on the track but often allow the young dogs to go back over the track when we are done.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay I asked my TD. He said initially it's okay if the dog backtrack to get every piece of food, but once she learn there's a food in every step, don't let her backtrack.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> I block them from back tracking while on the track but often allow the young dogs to go back over the track when we are done.



That's what I did when starting my dog. He tracks great now, but never gets every piece of food. Often he will pass over the food for like 10-15 steps. But he stays focused and in the track, so I stopped worrying about it. 

I don't let him back track now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only the pups and young dogs. Not my more mature dogs. I have allowed my older dogs to turn around to grab a piece they might have just missed. Not been a problem in trials and helped with an almost past article once.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> No, to the backtrack. You probably have rushed the scent pad training and she isn't yet ready for the short tracks.
> I'd back up in the training and do more scent boxes. http://www.schutzhundvillage.com/nose1.htm
> ^ good articles on tracking here ^
> And here:
> Schutzhund / IPO Training - Learn about this amazing dog sport!


Hi Jane,

Great article from SV! I managed to find that article from your second link. 

Janka and I started working towards our BH last week, and was introduced to tracking her second day at school. It fascinates me! She is picking it up quickly. By the second pad, she recognized the flag and immediately put her nose to ground to work the scent pad. 

The trainer actually started her on dirt, because one of the members is trialing this coming weekend and that is what the dogs will be tracking in. So, he has been holding his tracking sessions on tilled fields. 

Sorry I am not much help with advice, as we just started. But I wanted to wish the OP best of luck and enjoy! 

~ Rei


----------

